# Has anyone Used Nokian Vativas???



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

Has anyone used the tire "Nokian Vativa"???? A ton of people are swearing by them for snow and dirt traction. Just wondering if anyone here has any experience with them ? Thanks guys


----------



## automd (Oct 7, 2005)

i have them on my 2001 2500 suburban. 265-75-16 10 ply. best tire i've ever had on any of my trucks , by far. ride is smooth, not noisy, great in the snow.


----------



## JTW (Sep 12, 2005)

Never heard of them.


----------



## RolyF (Dec 24, 2005)

I've been selling Nokias for about eight years. They are by far and away the best pure snow tire on the market. Most of us would be interested in their siped LT tires. They also have some great studded tires, four of which I had on the shop's Dodge SnoCommander for most of it's life.
Take at look at http://www.nokiantyres.com/


----------



## wfd44 (Jan 31, 2004)

I just put a set on my '96 K1500 (P265/75R16) this fall. They are great. I looked at a lot of others before settling on the Nokians. They also make a full snow (similar tread pinned for studs).


----------



## The Snow Pros (Dec 13, 2005)

RolyF said:


> I've been selling Nokias for about eight years. They are by far and away the best pure snow tire on the market. Most of us would be interested in their siped LT tires. They also have some great studded tires, four of which I had on the shop's Dodge SnoCommander for most of it's life.
> Take at look at http://www.nokiantyres.com/


If they are by far the best snow tires on the market.... why ya runnin the Firestone Steeltex AT's ???


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

The Snow Pros said:


> If they are by far the best snow tires on the market.... why ya runnin the Firestone Steeltex AT's ???


Good question? I love nokians too, I have them on the family car.... I don't run them just because I waiting to wear out my winter stock Bridgestones that I had siped. Having them siped made a huge difference!


----------



## LB Landscaping (Sep 4, 2002)

A buddy of mine runs them on his trucks and loves them. He's getting more mileage out of them than I do out of Goodyears.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

I did price them about $160 each complete for 265-75-16's. they are pricey. You may want to check out the Cooper Discovery's, Lots of guys love them and the tread pattern is very similar. I heard they are made in USA too.


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

*My price*

I was told $611.16 for 4 265/75/16 E nokian vativa's.....They are actually 2 $ per tire cheaper than the comparable cooper (atr)....at least around here!!!!! And they are rated to last to 60,000 miles rather than the coopers 50,000


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

firstclasslawn said:


> I was told $611.16 for 4 265/75/16 E nokian vativa's.....They are actually 2 $ per tire cheaper than the comparable cooper (atr)....at least around here!!!!! And they are rated to last to 60,000 miles rather than the coopers 50,000


Wow that is high.. I saw you signature about the tires you have... You may save some bucks and try having them siped I had it done ($60 bucks) and it made a huge difference, don't forget adding extra ballast will help too.

Good Luck


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

*Well*

Well, I wouldn't really be wasting because I am going to move the bridgestones to the 99's summer rims. The 99 needs new summer tires (i have snows for the winter) so if i move the bridgestones to the 99's summer set, then i can put nokian's on the 03 for year round. By the way....I have no problem spending extra money on the good tires. I cant stand a tire that gets bad traction!


----------



## DaveOhio (Jul 23, 2000)

*wake up*

kick me in the head if you must, but why don't you boys just buy an American brand? We don't need no more Jap tires sold here. And yeah, they're all Jap brands.

Dave


----------



## RolyF (Dec 24, 2005)

Hey DaveOhio, Nokians are made in Nokia, Finland! But it gets real confusing nowadays about what an American company is. Volvo is owned by Ford, Saab is owned by GM! Are they foreign? Dodge is owned by MERCEDES! Is a GM pickup truck made in CANADA better than a Toyota Tundra made in the USA?
Nothings simple anymore.


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

*WHy you ask*

Because they are the BEST.....ABSOLUTE BEST.....All season tire available! For snow and PAVEMENT driving....Not mud, or sand .....snow and pavement.....Hands down....the dealer I get tires from wont recomend any tire to a plow guys but this one or the cooper snow tire....but i want a year roudn tire...SORRY. I will make up for it by buying american trucks!!!!!


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

firstclasslawn said:


> Because they are the BEST.....ABSOLUTE BEST.....All season tire available! For snow and PAVEMENT driving....Not mud, or sand .....snow and pavement.....Hands down....the dealer I get tires from wont recomend any tire to a plow guys but this one or the cooper snow tire....but i want a year roudn tire...SORRY. I will make up for it by buying american trucks!!!!!


lol that would be the day I run all season tires on my plow truck 

pro comp x terrain full siped tires none better hands down:waving:


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

HAVE YOU TRIED BOTH? THEN HOW DO YOU KNOW YOURS ARE SOO MUCH BETTER?



brad96z28 said:


> lol that would be the day I run all season tires on my plow truck
> 
> pro comp x terrain full siped tires none better hands down:waving:


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

firstclasslawn said:


> HAVE YOU TRIED BOTH? THEN HOW DO YOU KNOW YOURS ARE SOO MUCH BETTER?


 Well Most sane people do not run all season tires on a plow truck they either run an agressive tread or commercial traction tires. Well worth the money to have 2 sets of wheels and tires.An all season set or evers seaon except for winter. And to answer or obvious question no all season tire is going to campare to a siped tire in snow mud or slush.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

brad96z28 said:


> Well Most sane people do not run all season tires on a plow truck they either run an agressive tread or commercial traction tires. Well worth the money to have 2 sets of wheels and tires.An all season set or evers seaon except for winter. And to answer or obvious question no all season tire is going to campare to a siped tire in snow mud or slush.


To answer the question u asked me no I have never tried them.Nor any other all season tires.I can give u some input on the all terrain tires ive had. bridgestone mpt terrible. sigma stampede at good ,michelin [email protected] real good ,and real good all around tire If i where to choose a tire if i had to run year round it would be the michelin good in the snow and an excelent tire but pricey to say the least.


----------



## wfd44 (Jan 31, 2004)

The Nokina Vatiiva is not an all season tire it is an all terrain tire. It is extremely well rated on snow (yes thier hakapelitta pure snow and ice tire is rated higher still) and also rated for excellent wear. Just what I wanted for all around use.

Now as far as all season tires go most are not very good in snow. We have two Ford E-450 ambulances that are/were originally equipped with Michelin LTX all seasons all the way around. Frankly when I saw them I had concerns as our first winter approached. We called the local Michelin dealer and they said "those tires are great in snow". We ran them for the first 2 winters on that rig with no problems. The next year it need rears and got Goodyear winter tread tires. It is no better in the snow and much noisier in the back. If my maintenance budget can handle it this one will get the ALLL SEASON Michelins back on it for next winter. Morale of the story not all "all season" tires suck in snow.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Dec 28, 2005)

brad96z28 said:


> Well Most sane people do not run all season tires on a plow truck they either run an agressive tread or commercial traction tires. Well worth the money to have 2 sets of wheels and tires.An all season set or evers seaon except for winter. And to answer or obvious question no all season tire is going to campare to a siped tire in snow mud or slush.


Am I missing something here? BFG All Terrain KO's are all season tires are they not? I like to think of myself as sane, well at least some of the time, and I run those with no problem whatsoever. I have a good friend of mine that just bought the Nokian's, and he loves them. And yes, in a perfect world it would be nice to have a set of snow tires just for plowing. But I need another expense like I need a hole in the head, especially on years like this one. I don't see any problems running an all season all terrain tire! Just my 2cents. :salute:


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Grunt0311 said:


> Am I missing something here? BFG All Terrain KO's are all season tires are they not? I like to think of myself as sane, well at least some of the time, and I run those with no problem whatsoever. I have a good friend of mine that just bought the Nokian's, and he loves them. And yes, in a perfect world it would be nice to have a set of snow tires just for plowing. But I need another expense like I need a hole in the head, especially on years like this one. I don't see any problems running an all season all terrain tire! Just my 2cents. :salute:


 lol bfg all terrain are all terrain not all season. And the michelin ltx I have say mud and snow not all season.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

brad96z28 said:


> lol bfg all terrain are all terrain not all season. And the michelin ltx I have say mud and snow not all season.


The nokian also have a m&s rating. It has all seaon capability! It is not rated as an all season tire!!!!!!!!!!  These should be a good all around tire!!! way better then an all season tire.

• Advanced Tire Construction - Provides enhanced durability and longer lasting safety
• All-Purpose Tread Pattern - Delivers safety and grip, both on and off roads, while providing a smooth, comfortable ride
• Haka Siping - Revolutionary siping system that improves grip while providing a higher level of stability during high-speed driving
• M&S Rating - Mud and Snow All-Season Capability
• Special Tread Compound - Tough, long-lasting tread wear


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Grunt0311 said:


> Am I missing something here? BFG All Terrain KO's are all season tires are they not? I like to think of myself as sane, well at least some of the time, and I run those with no problem whatsoever. I have a good friend of mine that just bought the Nokian's, and he loves them. And yes, in a perfect world it would be nice to have a set of snow tires just for plowing. But I need another expense like I need a hole in the head, especially on years like this one. I don't see any problems running an all season all terrain tire! Just my 2cents. :salute:


Bfg long trail ta is an all season tire, bfg all terrain ta ko is a is just that all terrain. bfg all terrain ta km is neither, it is a mud terrain.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

wfd44 said:


> The Nokina Vatiiva is not an all season tire it is an all terrain tire. It is extremely well rated on snow (yes thier hakapelitta pure snow and ice tire is rated higher still) and also rated for excellent wear. Just what I wanted for all around use.
> 
> Now as far as all season tires go most are not very good in snow. We have two Ford E-450 ambulances that are/were originally equipped with Michelin LTX all seasons all the way around. Frankly when I saw them I had concerns as our first winter approached. We called the local Michelin dealer and they said "those tires are great in snow". We ran them for the first 2 winters on that rig with no problems. The next year it need rears and got Goodyear winter tread tires. It is no better in the snow and much noisier in the back. If my maintenance budget can handle it this one will get the ALLL SEASON Michelins back on it for next winter. Morale of the story not all "all season" tires suck in snow.


fyi ltx are a m&s rated tire. And all all season tires do suck in the snow.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Dec 28, 2005)

brad96z28 said:


> Bfg long trail ta is an all season tire, bfg all terrain ta ko is a is just that all terrain. bfg all terrain ta km is neither, it is a mud terrain.


learn something new everyday! Thanks for the lesson on tires


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Grunt0311 said:


> learn something new everyday! Thanks for the lesson on tires


 No problem it is a bit confusing. Because u can use an all terrain tire in all seasons. But it is not calssfied as an all season tire. An all season has more of an ht type tread highway tread.  We sell some great tires from sigma one is a stampede a/t the other is a stampede a/s. We have never sold the a/s but hundreds of the at. and they are way better priced then the brand name tires. I have a set of 31 10.5 15 that I put on a family members 4x4 so far the stampede a/t has 65k miles on them and will be needing replacement with in the next 10 k. The factory junk goodyears did not even last 50 k. :waving:


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

wfd44 said:


> The Nokina Vatiiva is not an all season tire it is an all terrain tire. It is extremely well rated on snow (yes thier hakapelitta pure snow and ice tire is rated higher still) and also rated for excellent wear. Just what I wanted for all around use.
> 
> Now as far as all season tires go most are not very good in snow. We have two Ford E-450 ambulances that are/were originally equipped with Michelin LTX all seasons all the way around. Frankly when I saw them I had concerns as our first winter approached. We called the local Michelin dealer and they said "those tires are great in snow". We ran them for the first 2 winters on that rig with no problems. The next year it need rears and got Goodyear winter tread tires. It is no better in the snow and much noisier in the back. If my maintenance budget can handle it this one will get the ALLL SEASON Michelins back on it for next winter. Morale of the story not all "all season" tires suck in snow.


 There are 3 type of ltx michelin tires an a/s an a/t and a m/s. 
scale of 1-10http://www.michelinman.com
ltx a/s winter traction rating 7
ltx a/t winter traction rating 8
ltx/m/s winter traction rating 9
there ratings can be found at mitchelins web site http://www.michelinman.com. and as u can see all season tires will never ad up to all terrain tires or tires that are m/s rated . and yes still all season tires do suck compared to anything else thank u.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Grunt0311 said:


> Am I missing something here? BFG All Terrain KO's are all season tires are they not? I like to think of myself as sane, well at least some of the time, and I run those with no problem whatsoever. I have a good friend of mine that just bought the Nokian's, and he loves them. And yes, in a perfect world it would be nice to have a set of snow tires just for plowing. But I need another expense like I need a hole in the head, especially on years like this one. I don't see any problems running an all season all terrain tire! Just my 2cents. :salute:


I have heard from tons of people that the bfg all terrain ko tires are excelent kind of hard to figure out why when u look at the tread designe.Genneraly deep lugs and large tread voids will help self cleaning. And therefore will give u better traction cause the treads are not packed with snow. And the bfg all terrain ko is one of the few tires that meet the rma requirement for use in severe snow conditions. And i also know people get great miles out of them.That tire is rated at 10 for winter traction. And the ta km mud terrain with the big deep lugs is rated at 7.Good info to know im sure lots of people would rather buy the tire that lasts longer and is better in snow and has virtually no noise.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

did ya buy the tires? :waving:


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

*Not yet*

NOt yet, We havent had any snow!!!!!!!! I will be though! I will make sure to let everyone know how they do!


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

firstclasslawn said:


> NOt yet, We havent had any snow!!!!!!!! I will be though! I will make sure to let everyone know how they do!


Im beginning to forget what snow looks like.Ive used my snowmobile one time.And it was 55 here today.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

my tires, my first time to upload and this came from my picture phone bear with me


----------



## Willy-D8 (Feb 21, 2004)

I Bought a used set of Nokian Humilianattors or something like that at the beginning of this season. They were studded and had at least 80% tread and they hook up very well. Only problem I have is for some reason I have thrown out all the studs?

Anyone else use/used these tires? I'm not sure if they are all terrain, all season , all year or what? They seem to work OK for me.


----------

